# Auditorium Test Platform — solved



## Prudhomb (Dec 30, 2020)

This was my first test of the platform on new circuit.  Circuit is not working, but neither is the bypass so it could also be the test platform.    

It’s not a pedalpcb circuit so there is no ground at the top of the board.  

I jumped the ground by connecting the ground at the bottom of the board with the power jack at the ground screw at the bottom of the test platform.  I am assuming ground is ground and that along as it’s all connected that should work?  Or am I shorting?

is there a way to test the platform? 
I tried a jumper with no circuit between the in / out to see if bypass would work (again not sure If that is correct) but got no sound either 

I am getting 9v at the power, the LED will light if If I ground it on the terminal, but not the board.  
I also have 9v at Pin 8 on both op amps if I ground on the terminal, if any of that info helps.


----------



## Robert (Dec 30, 2020)

If bypass isn't working there's something going on with the Auditorium.   

Just as an additional test, remove everything and connect a jumper wire between the IN/OUT pads of the Auditorium.   You should get a clean signal regardless of whether the switch is in Active or Bypass mode (and no power is required).


----------



## Prudhomb (Dec 30, 2020)

It failed the test.   When I flipped to take the picture   I just noticed that In an effort not to overheat the switch I forgot to go back and finish soldering half the lugs.

Happy to report both the test platform and the circuit are working!!!

thanks for the help!


----------



## Prudhomb (Dec 30, 2020)

what is the purpose of the resettable fuse work?  Is it designed to keep current flow in one direction like a cap?  Or is it just like any other fuse, just to protect the circut?


----------

